
Why the coronavirus could kill remote working - pmwatson
https://medium.com/@paulmwatson/why-the-coronavirus-could-kill-remote-working-f16fdf764415
======
atlasunshrugged
Interesting take, I've been seeing a lot from the other side arguing that this
will be the best thing to happen for remote working since Skype but I can't
disagree. Remote work for orgs that aren't really prepared to support it can
be nightmarish and lead to bad outcomes for everyone and I can imagine that
the remote work happening now is haphazard at best

